# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Cher Ami το γενναιο περιστερι.

## n-i-k-o-s

δείτε εδώ μια καταπληκτική ιστορία με ένα ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι. στο παρελθόν η επικοινωνία ήταν πολύ δύσκολη με σύγκριση το σήμερα.τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια στέλνονταν να μεταφέρουν μηνύματα από τόπο σε τόπο και έτσι επικοινωνούσαν πιο εύκολα.μια τέτοια είναι και η ιστορία του ταχυδρομικού περιστεριού cher Ami.
Σύμφωνα με την εντολή του Ταγματάρχη Τσαρλς Whittlesey, την 77η Μεραρχία Πεζικού, γνωστό και ως Liberty Division, κέρδισε το παρατσούκλι του Lost Τάγμα αφού πέρασε έξι ημέρες παγιδευμένοι σε μια κοιλότητα στο Argonne δάσος.παγιδευμένοι έξη μέρες στο δάσος με λιγοστά τρόφιμα και νερό.και χωρίς να γνωρίζουν η δίκες τους δύναμης ότι είχαν εγκλωβιστεί.αυτό είχε αποτέλεσμα να δέχονται πυρά και από της δίκες τους δύναμης.απελπισμένη ήξεραν ότι ερχόταν το τέλος τους.τότε είδαν ότι είχαν μια τελευταία ελπίδα για να σωθούν.ΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ που είχαν μαζί τους.ο φτερωτός φίλος άνοιξε τα φτερά του και έγινε ένα με τον ουρανό πέταξε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσε και σε λιγότερο από είκοσι λεπτά είχε διάσχιση μια απόσταση σαράντα χιλιομέτρων και έφτασε στον προορισμό του. τους γλύτωσε από σίγουρο θάνατο.πηγαίνοντας το μήνυμα στο στρατηγείο, έδωσε το στίγμα της θέσεις τους.και το ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι το έκαναν ήρωα.η Η.Π.Α τον βράβευσαν με μετάλλιο ανδρείας από τον στρατηγό john j pershing.και όχι μόνο το βράβευσε και ο γαλλικός στρατός με το μετάλλιο croix de guerre με palm.




Cher Ami τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά στην τελευταία από της δώδεκα αποστολές για την 77η Μεραρχία Πεζικού, χάνοντας ένα πόδι,και ένα μάτι, και αφού μια σφαίρα πέρασε μέσα από το στέρνο του. Παρά τους τραυματισμούς του, ολοκλήρωσε την πτήση του.κατάφερε να παραδώσει το μήνυμα που του είχαν αναθέσει.
διάφορες μαρτυρίες διαφέρουν ως προς το πότε η ζημία συνέβη. Μερικοί αφηγούνται ότι Cher Ami πληγώθηκε στις 4 Οκτωβρίου 1918, όπως πέταξε επάνω από το Argonne Δάσος κατά την πτήση του για να σώσει το Lost Τάγματος (Wynne, Smithsonian). Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι πέταξε μια άλλη αποστολή κατά ή περί την 27η του Οκτωβρίου, όταν διέσχισε τον ποταμό Μάας και κτυπήθηκε όταν περνούσε μέσα από τις γραμμές του εχθρού, και ότι αυτή ήταν η ημέρα που τραυματίστηκε.






Cher Ami επέζησε απο τους τραυματισμούς του στον πόλεμο,άλλα στην υγεία του ήταν μόνιμη η βλάβη και πέθανε στις 13 Ιουνίου του 1919. για να διατηρηθεί τον ταρίχευσαν και μπορούν ακόμα να τον δουν σήμερα στο Smithsonian Εθνικό Μουσείο της αμερικανικής ιστορίας.μόλις διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα του φόρουμ θα σας δείξω φώτο από το γενναίο περιστέρι.(δεν μπορώ να της περάσω)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καταπληκτική ιστορία.Τελικά είναι απίστευτα πουλιά.

----------


## doubler

φοβερη ιστορια. Αυτα ακους και σε κανουν να πιστευεις πως τα δικα σου ειναι πολυ κατωτερα !!!!απιστευτος ο κοσμος των περιστεριων!!!!

----------


## peristeria

Μπράβο Νίκο. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράψεις και την πηγή για να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Μπράβο Νίκο. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράψεις και την πηγή για να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα;


δεν λειτουργεί δοκίμασα και όταν την έβαλα δεν άνοιγε.όταν ανοίγουν πάντα της περνάω σε ότι γράφω

----------


## pedrogall

Πραγματι Νικο πρεπει να εχουν απιστευτες δυνατοτητες. Απιστευτες κι ομως Αληθινες.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτές της ικανότητες μόνο στα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια θα της δεις.για αυτό και εγώ έχω μόνο ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.από μικρο με γοήτευαν αυτές η ικανότητες που έχουν.για αυτό και είναι μοναδικά περιστέρια τα ταχυδρομικά.

----------

